# Dynex DX-32L150A11 help!



## CrossLight (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi, I bought a Dynex, DX-32L150A11 and I was playing a few video games, and I noticed that anytime the screen would move, certain stationary background items would change colors. For example in Castle Crashers there are blood stains on the ground, which are bright red, but the second I move my character they instantly turn a very dark red. Now a game like Castlevania Chronicles, whenever the screen moves the entire game gets darker, everything becomes about a shade or two darker.

Not to mention that there is also a horrible vibrating.. fuzziness when the screen moves as well, especially if something has a lot of lines draw into it, and it gives me a horrible headache as well as an upset stomach.

Just for the record I don't have an HDMI cable I am using RCA cables but either way the color's should never be changing right?

I just need to know if this is a fixable problem or if I should return it. At this point as sick as I am feeling from the screen shaking I can't really playing anything I feel like vomiting and the color changing problem doesn't seem like a common occurrence since I have looked around and haven't found anything on it. Thank you.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I suggest returning it to be replaced with a better brand.


----------



## CrossLight (Dec 27, 2009)

I returned it and got a new one and it is doing the same thing now.

In Mega Man 9 The purple flowers in Hornet Man's stage turn light purple to very dark purple anytime the screen moves.

Proto Man turns from light red to dark red ANYTIME he moves or shoots.

Castlevania Chronicles, the entire screen darkens a few shades whenever the screen moves.

Earthworm Jim HD demo, nothing TO bad but the gold chains turn a lighter shade when the screen moves and some of the purple from the mountains change colors as well.

I notice this only happens with 2D games but it may be happening with 3D games as well but considering it's harder to pick up individual colors on 3D I cant tell.


----------

